# Nassahegan 2009-11-29



## WoodCore (Nov 29, 2009)

A busy day for me up in the forbidden forest. Basically spent all but a few minutes of the daylight hours out and about in the forest enjoying the unseasonal yet beautiful weather. 

Met up with Greg, Bvibert, MR.evil and his buddy Jamie on Scoville road at 8am this morning and after assembling all the necessary gear we headed out into the trails a few minutes later. Things where a bit frosty when we started as the temp was probably around 30 but with the right clothing and a little bit of pedaling I warmed right up and actually started to sweat before to long. 

We headed right into the Cemetery Twisties and before we got to the end we lost our first rider. Bvibert managed somehow to blow up the replacement hub I had given him in almost the same exact place that he terminated his original one about a month ago. When he pulled out onto the fire road and he broke the news, I was in shock and couldn't beleive the same exact thing happened in the same spot, deja vu for sure. 

After consoling Bvibert and sending him back to Scoville road via the fire road we headed up the Fat Kid Climb and out towards the Cornwall DH. Lots of trees down up in this area regardless had a great time watching Jamie roll the big rock at the entrance of the surveyors trail. After several breaks we pressed on down the Cornwall DH and stopped here and there so Mr. Evil and Jamie could check out some of the local geological features. 

We crossed Route 69 and headed into the Hinman trail and had the opportunity to roll some sweet recently created (some only hours old) trail enhancement projects that rolled super nice. None the less somewhere in this stretch of trail Mr.evil took a spill and bonked his hip good enough that he needed to head back to the car instead of finishing off the rest of the route.

Greg and I carried on and slogged are way up the Jonnycake climb and then continued on upward on the Meth Lab climb riding almost to the top of Jonnycake Mountain. Once we where up on top I treated Greg to his first rip down the Knee Tree trail. This is one of the newer trails in the Nassahegan network and a damn fun one at that.  After completing the KT and crossing Scoville Road we finished off the ride with the following romp: Sandy Pellican>Scoville Twisties>SKidder Road>WC Bypass>4-Way>DH>BSB and back to the cars.

The loop came in at 7.88 miles with a healthy 1506 feet of climbing. None the less, great to ride with you guys again, it's been ages since we last pedaled. 

Anyway, after everyone had split from the morning crew I headed back in to the woods and spent a few hours doing some TM on various sections of trail. Lots of fun with rocks!  :lol: After a short break and a $5.00 foot long sandwich from Subway got back on the bike a little before 2pm and rolled a nifty and nicely paced  8.3 mile loop with 1450 feet of climbing with some friends. As a whole it was a wonderful day spent in the woods of the forbidden forest and look forward to doing it again.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

WoodCore, you are a dedicated MTBer! Nice accumulation of miles today!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like a nice rip.  I hope Tim isn't too banged up.  I'm really disappointed that I had to bail again, stoopid hubs. :smash:

I'm happy to hear about all the trail work that's been going on, I was hoping to check out some of it on my own...

Nice work spending the whole day there Woodcore, that's some dedication! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a nice rip.  I hope Tim isn't too banged up. r:



Thanks B. I will be sore for a few days and sleeping will be tricky but it's nothing to serious. I was doing a track stand in a very rocky section of Hinman preparing to cross a bridge. When I finally put power to the pedals my rear end slipped out on me and I fell right on the rocks. My right hip got banged up pretty good. My right elbow is also nice and bruised but doesn't hurt as much as the hip.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice report!!  Sorry about your breakdown Brian....and Hope your wounds heal quickly Tim, Bump season is here!!!  Jeff commented on some fine (recent) stone work in the creek before ya cross 69.  Was that your work John???  We basically did the same loop we did last week Hinmans????  Was stoked to get my son out again...He rode real well on a borrowed POS schwinn....We took our sweet ass time....sessioned some stuff...Then went back to my place and chowed on some steak and lobster rolls....Too bad ya couldnt make it Jeff!!!

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2009)

Check for ticks. Pulled one off my chest this morning.

Great ride. more later.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

How did Jamie like Nass?  That was his first time there, correct?


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Jeff commented on some fine (recent) stone work in the creek before ya cross 69.  Was that your work John???



rueler was in that area making many improvements. Hinman was very wet. I thought the trails would have dried better with Saturdays's dry weather and high winds. Still a lot of standing water in places. It needs to freeze.



bvibert said:


> How did Jamie like Nass?  That was his first time there, correct?



Yeah, he seemed to like it. I got the feeling he thinks there's a lot of potential from a sessioning standpoint. Great rider.

Anyway, pretty sure it was a deer tick, but from what I understand, unless it's been on you for 36+ hours, Lyme transmission is unlikely. Mine was probably only attached for 18 hours at the most. Brian- how long was your tick on you? How soon did symptoms start and what should I look for?


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anyway, pretty sure it was a deer tick, but from what I understand, unless it's been on you for 36+ hours, Lyme transmission is unlikely. Mine was probably only attached for 18 hours at the most. Brian- how long was your tick on you? How soon did symptoms start and what should I look for?


Not necessarily true. Brian's was on for less than 24 hours-- I think it was something like maybe 12? It wasn't even engorged. Fever started in less than a week.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anyway, pretty sure it was a deer tick, but from what I understand, unless it's been on you for 36+ hours, Lyme transmission is unlikely. Mine was probably only attached for 18 hours at the most. Brian- how long was your tick on you? How soon did symptoms start and what should I look for?



Supposedly Lyme disease is only transmitted once the tick finishes feeding, which takes a couple of days.  My tick wasn't on there for too long either though (less than a day IIRC).  In my case though I think the tick had died before I found it, I may have scratched at the spot through my shirt or something before I realized he was there, not sure.  I suspect that whatever I did to kill it made it transmit the disease (I guess it's transmitted when they basically throw up).  As long as you carefully removed it with sharp tweezers by pulling on the head, NOT the body, then you should be ok.  Squeezing the body can force the fluids carrying the disease into you, as can the old tricks of burning it off, or smothering it with Vaseline.

The thing to watch for is the bulls eye rash forming around the bite area, and/or feeling really run down.  I guess not everyone gets the rash though, even if they have contracted the disease.  If you really think it was a deer tick you can see your doctor and they'll probably give you the antibiotics just to be safe.  If it goes for too long without treatment I understand it's something that will be with you for the rest of your life...

There's a ton of info on the net, some of it conflicting, this is just what I remember from my research back in June.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, of course when I found it my first reaction was to grab a hold of the body with my fingers and pull it off. Duh! Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for symptoms. IIRC, you were better pretty quick once you started antibiotics, right?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah, of course when I found it my first reaction was to grab a hold of the body with my fingers and pull it off. Duh! Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for symptoms. IIRC, you were better pretty quick once you started antibiotics, right?



It took a couple of weeks to recover fully once I started antibiotics.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the tick Greg! Knock on wood I haven't pulled a single one off of me all riding season so far! I'm sure part of that was the rampant use of bug spray with a high concentration of deet  but haven't used the spray since early October. 

As an aside many moons ago I received a series of vaccination shots for Lyme disease for work. I don't think this vaccination is available anymore but since having these shots (knocking on wood again)  I have been bitten by numerous ticks and no lyme.


----------

